# Need some advice/ideas from reptile and tarantula lovers!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Right now my Rose haired tarantula is in a bare bones critter carrier and I am very interested in making her a nice enclosure.

I think I will use a larger critter carrier or a ten gallon tank. I just need to know what it fill it with. Can I cover the walls of the tank with something? To make it climbable?

Can i plant live things in the tank? What kind of plans could I use? Whats the maintence on that.

NEXT
I have a single Green Anole, he used to love harmoniously with my green tree frog and long tailed lizard but is now a loner after they passed away.
What things should i put in his enclosure? 

I want these enclosure to look as pretty as possible as they are gonna be in my living room to add something colorful to the room.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

try http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/ they have lots of info on every animal very helpfull


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

that species of tarantula are what we like to call "Pet Holes". They love to just hide and will do that all there lives. They are a Desert Species as well. As with most desert dwelling tarantulas, these animals are nomads, living solitary lives and fending for themselves. They are also nocturnal, spending their days in the shelter of moist, cool burrows, and venturing out at night in search of prey or a potential mate.

In theory, tarantulas may be housed in any secure, well ventilated enclosure of appropriate size. Small plastic "Kritter keepers" and 2 to 5 gallon glass terrariums are ideal. Glass enclosures are more desirable due to the ease of heating them during cooler months.

Tarantulas neither want or need a huge enclosure. They are nearly blind, and depend mostly on sense of touch to navigate and interpret their surroundings. Therefore, they do best in enclosures where they can roam about freely, but not feel overly exposed.


The substrate used for rose hair tarantulas should be one that is free of inorganic contaminants, and that will hold enough moisture to support a burrow. Peat moss, bed-a-beast, orchid bark, and sandy soil are good choices. Some hobbyists have found vermiculite to be an acceptable alternative, but the jury is still out regarding the potential harm caused by ingested vermiculite.

The bedding should be at least 3 inches deep, and kept just moist enough to clump when pinched, but it should never drip. A small piece of cork bark or a small half-log should be included as a starting place for your tarantula to dig its burrow below.

Additional decorations such as live or fake plants, sticks, and rocks may be used as well. However, make sure that anything even remotely heavy is placed firmly on the cage bottom before the bedding is added. Otherwise, your pet may burrow under said item, only to have it fall and crush them.


as for the Lizard, NO IDEA lol...I dont care much for lizards unless they are Monitors.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

To spice up the Anole's enclosure I'd go out and buy some fake plants and driftwood. Make sure he has a lot of places to hide.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, for the Anole LOTS of places to hide is best! They also love humidity, so real plants will help keep things moist and give him a good hiding spot. Pretty much any wood, driftwood, etc, that can be propped up along the walls are great. They climb EVERYWHERE. Lots of 'safe' places to bask right up near the light are great (by safe I mean places that aren't too exposed but give him a chance to soak up some artificial rays!) They're skittish little guys...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I just finished my Anoles house it looks awesome.

I will post pics in a second but I was wondering if he would like my UVB light? I used it for my Beardie before she passed away and it's fairly small and meant for tropical reptiles (bought it by mistake) It's a 15 Watt 5.0 Tropical UVB light so it's not very intense.
He also has an under-tank heater and night and day dimming heat lamps.


----------

